# Minecraft Server on Verizon



## havenomercy3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have Verizon Home DSL and I am trying to setup a Minecraft Server. I have a Netgear N+ Router and An actionTec modem. On the modem I switched off DHCP, effectively bridging the router and modem. I also completely turned off the firewall on the modem. On the router I forwarded Ports 80 (Server Status Page), 8080 (MCmyAdmin Administration Page), and 8873 (Actual Minecraft Server) to my server. The firewall on my server was completely down (for testing). I added an A record for the subdomain mcsrv to my website pointing to my ip address.

When I enter mcsrv.havenomercy3.com from any computer on my home network it works fine (Web Server, Admin, and MC Server). Same for Public IP and Network IP. When I asked my friend to access the site, The web Server, Admin, and MC server time out using both mcsrv.havenomercy3.com and my Public IP address. I had him ping the site and it returned 0% packet loss.

I opened all ports to test and used a website to scan common ports. It returned that all ports were closed. I called Verizon today and they claim that they don't block any ports.

So here's my question: What am I doing wrong?

If anything isn't clear or you need more information let me know.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Go to Firewall Test - Free Internet Security Testing and fill in the captcha.
click scan ports 1-8873. IF your ports turn out to be closed It will be from your router or modem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

according to here
Tutorials/Setting up a server - Minecraft Wiki

The default port to forward is 25565

"On the modem I switched off DHCP, effectively bridging the router and modem"

Doesn't appear this is a modem but a modem/router. Did you confirm the unit was in bridging mode by noting you got a different ip address on your routers wan port from when it was dhcp to not?


----------

